
Early Lessons in 360-Degree Video - bookofjoe
https://www.documentarysite.com/2019/03/11-early-lessons-in-360-degree-video/
======
jericho1ne
Yes, the footage does take up a lot of hard drive space. 24 minutes of "raw"
5K insta360 One X footage takes up 10-12GB. I believe that Insta360 Studio app
exports the clips at 5120 x 2880, either at 100mbps or 150mbps.

Once you export those clips from .INSV to .MOV, the footage is still too
heavyweight to be dropped directly into the Premiere timeline, even on a bad
ass gaming PC with discrete graphics card. You'll have to spend some hours
while it crunches down the proxy clips. Otherwise you can't scrub through the
timeline to make cuts.

Here is a sample of bike racing footage from the handlebars of two pro
cyclists. Use the mouse or trackpad to pan around. Curious what you guys think
about that viewpoint. Is it lame? Or pretty exciting to follow the peloton
from this angle?

Vimeo: [https://vimeo.com/326053307](https://vimeo.com/326053307) YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySYS_BPiDK4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySYS_BPiDK4)

Vimeo will recognize your upload as 360 VR automatically, and even lets you
change field of view, etc in the clip settings:

YouTube is a bit more of a pain to work with, you'll need to use their
metadata inject tool or run a Python command line script to add in all their
required bits.

You can see the stitch line down the middle (where the sky gradient jumps from
light to dark blue, but you can't see the camera mount (which is pretty cool).

In the YouTube version, the view is super wide but locked to spinning L <-> R
180 degrees. That's probably my fault, but I don't have the patience to figure
this out. YouTube will probably fix this down the line.

HOW your users consume the 360 content is by far the biggest question. Seeing
this footage in a head mounted display (or Google cardboard even) is way more
fun than viewing it on a flat computer screen.

There are still some hiccups to be resolved, but I think now with the
Insta360, Ricoh, Garmin Virb, GoPro Fusion cameras dropping to below 600-700
bucks, you'll be seeing a lot more of this content. We're not far from 360 VR
replays of sporting event in my opinion.

------
mpolsz
I thought about some about 360 videos and oh boy it looks hard. First of all
it uses obnoxious amount of data. Oculus go for example has resolution of 2560
x 1440 (1280x1440 per eye) and horizontal fov in region of 90 degrees. You
need about 5k in horizontally to fill 360 degrees of horizon and at least 1440
vertically for video to look decent. All this bandwidth and even that is not
that good. For best vr experience you would need to go for 360 3d video so
final resolution is doubled. That gives us 5120 x 2880 video. Couple that with
60fps for additional immersivness and I don't even want to know how many
gigabytes you will need for any mid length video. And that is only technical
part of problem.

Second problem is that there is no framing in cinematic sense. You don't worry
about filming crew accidentally getting in frame or bouncing off mirror. You
need to either hide them entirely or embrace somewhere in 'frame'. It's okish
in documentaries or videos from live events (eg music concert from front row).
Immersion in headset gives you another problem. Any scene cut needs slow fade
to black so you don't induce motion sickness (no fast action scenes with
changing camera every other second). Speaking of motion sickness, camera must
be fixed or move very slow.

Vr and 180 or 360 movies are very young and we need whole new generation of
filmmakers but from what I have seen it has great potential. Properly made 180
3d films are immersive and you actually feel like you are there

------
nerdbaggy
I’m not sure how I feel about 360 videos. Maybe it’s because I never tried it
with a headset on.

Does anybody have examples of really well done 360 videos?

~~~
kd5bjo
Not exactly the same, but some of the CircleVision films have been decent:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circle-
Vision_360%C2%B0](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circle-Vision_360%C2%B0)

